# Ben Put's WBC Coffee



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Just managed to get hold of a small amount of the beans used by Ben Put to come third in the WBC this year. Some background here - http://baristamagazine.com/blog/?p=16575

I'll dial them in later this week and post my impressions on here. Call in to the shop if you want to try them and are in the area.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Now dialled in. 15g in, 30g out in 33 seconds. Tropical fruits that linger on the tongue for ages as espresso. Tastes like a Cadbury's Caramel in 4oz milk. Obviously, I've not used a vacuum sealer like Put did in the WBC, but it's still a fantastic coffee.

JP


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I am off next week so may well pop in sounds tasty. Would have been this weekend if I could have after reading that but it looks like I may well be away dang it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Was nt bens recipe something along the lines of 20g > 30 g


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Was nt bens recipe something along the lines of 20g > 30 g


For milk drinks. For espresso he was running 1:2. Apart from that, totally different machine, grinder, water and basket size, so replicating exactly doesn't work.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I am off next week so may well pop in sounds tasty. Would have been this weekend if I could have after reading that but it looks like I may well be away dang it!


Only have a small amount, so will probably have it until Saturday. I do have another SO from the same roaster, though, which I'll put on next week.

JP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jjprestidge said:


> For milk drinks. For espresso he was running 1:2. Apart from that, totally different machine, grinder, water and basket size, so replicating exactly doesn't work.
> 
> JP


Yeah I get what differences in grinders machines do.

He is though either making very very very strong coffee at nominal extraction levels

Or he is in pre hump nom


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jjprestidge said:


> Only have a small amount, so will probably have it until Saturday. I do have another SO from the same roaster, though, which I'll put on next week.
> 
> JP


Aw shucks, I drove past this morning and you were putting your stuff out which is a rarity. I Should have stopped and been late for work!! Hopefully see you next week anyhoot bud


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah I get what differences in grinders machines do.
> 
> He is though either making very very very strong coffee at nominal extraction levels
> 
> Or he is in pre hump nom


Single shot 5oz cap, so many go for lower extraction yield to get it to cut through the milk. I know Max was running coarser for his milk drink than espresso in the WBC.

JP


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> Now dialled in. 15g in, 30g out in 33 seconds. Tropical fruits that linger on the tongue for ages as espresso. Tastes like a Cadbury's Caramel in 4oz milk. Obviously, I've not used a vacuum sealer like Put did in the WBC, but it's still a fantastic coffee.
> 
> JP


It sounds amazing, what varietal/s is it?

Vacuumed espresso sounds fun, must investigate...


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Beanosaurus said:


> It sounds amazing, what varietal/s is it?
> 
> Vacuumed espresso sounds fun, must investigate...


Varietal is moka. Roast is the best I've ever seen - fully developed and totally consistent, without being roasty.

JP


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill swap you 42g of it for 250g of anything of your choice


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Ill swap you 42g of it for 250g of anything of your choice


Lol! It's almost gone now, unfortunately.

JP


----------

